# Flavored Dehydrated Apples - I Figured It Out



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Have been researching how to take plain dehydrated apple slices (inexpensive) and turn them into something that tastes like another fruit such as peach, strawberry, etc.

They sell peach flavored apple slices - how to make them yourself to save the number of things you might store in food storage.

Look here for concentrated powdered freeze dried fruits.

http://heartlandhoney.com/freezedriedpowderedfruitpeach.aspx

Mix some of the powder to your apple slices which give the bulk for a pie and BINGO - peach pie.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those flavors look great. And the idea of the peach (apple) pie is neat.

Angie


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

The freeze dried long term storage companies sell various flavors of dried apples - for much more than the cost of the straight apples. It would seem to me that since I can get the apples from the LDS Cannery at really good prices that I ought to be able to figure out how to make them into other flavors. I will have some of the straight Freeze dried fruits too, but for pies and the like who cares that the bulk comes from less expensive apples.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

flavored apples chopped and put in oat meal - like the store bought packets. I think the family would love it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> Mix some of the powder to your apple slices which give the bulk for a pie and BINGO - peach pie.


 Well, sorta. What you get is a somewhat peach flavored apple pie.

The proof of the pie is in the eating. Make up a few and have your family try them. You'll soon know if you want to go any further with this.

I keep dried apples as well, just the plain ones. I also keep raisins, dried cranberries (Craisins), and various canned fruits such as peaches and pineapple. I find them to be much more satisfactory than flavored apple slices.

Try them though. You might find you like them.

.....Alan.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

The only reason I would use anything other than fresh peaches to make a peach pie would be in long term food storage. I have been trying to find a way to take my long term storage of dehydrated apple slices and turn them into something that tastes different in the long term storage. I get the dehydrated apples in #10 cans for $5.43 for a 1.3 lb can through the LDS Cannery. That is a terrific price and I just want variety.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> The only reason I would use anything other than fresh peaches to make a peach pie would be in long term food storage. I have been trying to find a way to take my long term storage of dehydrated apple slices and turn them into something that tastes different in the long term storage. I get the dehydrated apples in #10 cans for $5.43 for a 1.3 lb can through the LDS Cannery. That is a terrific price and I just want variety.


How many lbs. are they after you rehydrate them?? 
I am looking for things like that to put back myself. I had a couple of #10 cans of SISCO potato granuals that were great but never could get them ordered. Them things stretched out like crazy. 
Thanks for the site.
Dennis


----------

